# DIY COOL TUBE Glass Tube



## visceraeyes (Dec 5, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find a 6" glass tube at?

I found one at a local glass store but one end is closed and i'm thinking about taking it somewhere to have it cut..or I can return it.

I've heard of the pyrex baking tubes, but they are 4 inch right? 

I received a cool tube in the mail; however, the glass was broke and i really need one asap. So I figured I could fix it. 

Any help would be appreciated
Thanks


----------



## ThatGuyOverThere (Dec 5, 2008)

Not sure where u can find a 6" but yes the bake-a-rounds are 4".


----------



## pelzroo (Dec 5, 2008)

try these blokes 
http://www.glasscraftinc.com/about_main.cfm?keywords=glasscraft&creative=1683802570&gclid=CIHh7On5qJcCFQv7agodjkTJjw
they will cut tubing to size for a nominal fee


----------



## bc.trip (Dec 13, 2008)

ThatGuyOverThere said:


> Not sure where u can find a 6" but yes the bake-a-rounds are 4".


happen to know how long the bake-a-rounds are?


----------



## Chumlie (Dec 13, 2008)

Can look in the candle section at arts&crafts store.


----------



## ThatGuyOverThere (Dec 14, 2008)

bc.trip said:


> happen to know how long the bake-a-rounds are?


uh, lemme go check...

okay, exactly 14 inches long and they are 3.65 inches wide.


----------



## bc.trip (Dec 15, 2008)

ThatGuyOverThere said:


> uh, lemme go check...
> 
> okay, exactly 14 inches long and they are 3.65 inches wide.


awesome. thanks for the info.


----------



## aktopjian (Dec 15, 2008)

If you have a micheals around were you live they have a bunch of different size glass tubes.


----------



## topekoms (Dec 15, 2008)

ebay pyrex bake a round tube thats what i use!!!


----------



## ThatGuyOverThere (Dec 15, 2008)

I dont know if i would feel comfortable using thread with something that gets pretty damned hot :X

Why not use some link chain?


----------



## 7th1der (Dec 15, 2008)

I use a bake-a-round as well! Stay away from those big thin breakable glass tubes at the arts and crafts store. they are cheap in price and quality. Try the Goodwill or the Thrift store for the Pyrex. People say they have gotten them for as low as 2 bux that way. eBay is averaging 20 bux. And check my signature for a simple DIY Cool Tube.


----------



## Chumlie (Dec 15, 2008)

7th1der said:


> I use a bake-a-round as well! Stay away from those big thin breakable glass tubes at the arts and crafts store. they are cheap in price and quality. Try the Goodwill or the Thrift store for the Pyrex. People say they have gotten them for as low as 2 bux that way. eBay is averaging 20 bux. And check my signature for a simple DIY Cool Tube.


If you say so I have one that is hour glass shape, and I have used it for 3 years. About 5$ and about 5/16 an inch thick. Im sure the bake-a-round is the better of the two, but good luck finding one.


----------



## ThatGuyOverThere (Dec 15, 2008)

Just look on ebay. Not hard At all. I bought 2, one was $12, the other was $18.


----------



## 7th1der (Dec 15, 2008)

Chumlie said:


> If you say so I have one that is hour glass shape, and I have used it for 3 years. About 5$ and about 5/16 an inch thick. Im sure the bake-a-round is the better of the two, but good luck finding one.



Thats wassup! My thin ass glass broke before I left the parking lot at Michaels. Had to go in and get another and then I exchange it the next day. Then again, I broke my first bake-a-round while stoned and putting my cool tube together. lol


----------



## Chumlie (Dec 16, 2008)

7th1der said:


> Thats wassup! My thin ass glass broke before I left the parking lot at Michaels. Had to go in and get another and then I exchange it the next day. Then again, I broke my first bake-a-round while stoned and putting my cool tube together. lol


Sound like to me your were really stone are you have the worse butter fingers of all times.

I don't know what they sale at Michaels but I got my at hobby lobby.


----------



## 7th1der (Dec 16, 2008)

Chumlie said:


> Sound like to me your were really stone are you have the worse butter fingers of all times.
> 
> I don't know what they sale at Michaels but I got my at hobby lobby.


They are only 7 bux and some change. Very chep, just have to be real careful. lol


----------



## R1b4z01d (Dec 18, 2008)

I have found some thick ones at a local craft store. They were for lanterns


----------



## beds41 (Dec 18, 2008)

go to http://www.4hydroponics.com/lighting/suntube.asp ,this is a sight where you can check out the Sun Tube grow light system. It looks like what you're looking for,and I'm thinking about getting one for myself.....


----------



## FrankyF'nFourFingers (Dec 18, 2008)

beds41 said:


> go to http://www.4hydroponics.com/lighting/suntube.asp ,this is a sight where you can check out the Sun Tube grow light system. It looks like what you're looking for,and I'm thinking about getting one for myself.....


fuck tht! why would you spend 300 dollars on one, when you can make one for 20 bucks??....


----------



## FrankyF'nFourFingers (Dec 18, 2008)

7th1der said:


> I use a bake-a-round as well! Stay away from those big thin breakable glass tubes at the arts and crafts store. they are cheap in price and quality. Try the Goodwill or the Thrift store for the Pyrex. People say they have gotten them for as low as 2 bux that way. eBay is averaging 20 bux. And check my signature for a simple DIY Cool Tube.


that's a easy kick ass DIY design on the cooltube man~! drinks for you~


----------



## 7th1der (Dec 18, 2008)

Fuck drinks, how bout a bong hit? Or maybe some +rep? lol *Thanks though!* lol


----------



## FrankyF'nFourFingers (Dec 18, 2008)

hey, wht kind of 'glue' or adhesive did you use to mount the glass to the reducer/connectors? does it have to be heat resistant?


----------



## 7th1der (Dec 18, 2008)

FrankyF'nFourFingers said:


> hey, wht kind of 'glue' or adhesive did you use to mount the glass to the reducer/connectors? does it have to be heat resistant?



First and foremost... DO NOT USE EPOXY!!! That shit is a mess like tree sap. It takes forever to dry and it runs and drips for days. Hard to wipe it off the inside the tube if your hands are huge like mine. lol but anyway. 

*Line the inner of the 4" side of the increaser/reducer with that grey foam weather stripping thats sticky on the other side. When you stick the glass in it should touch the weather stripping. Put the super glue on the full diameter of the weather stripping where the glass will touch and hold it in place for a few minutes. when it feels a bit stuck, just let it sit til tomorrow and it should be good.* I cant find the bottle but I got this super glue from Home Depot on close out for 50 cent. When I find the bottle I'll show you what the bottle looks like. It says for glass and plastics and shit on the bottle. I'm sure if you go and look on the wall it'll jump out at you like it did me. 

If you bend one of those rods, to screw the lamp socket to, make sure you bend it at a perect 90 degree angle. If not, you will have to drill holes in the side of the increaser reducer to make it straight. You should post a picture of what you did in the thread when you done and bump it.


----------



## FrankyF'nFourFingers (Dec 19, 2008)

the weatherstrip is a nice idea. i would have fucked that up probably. i'll post pics when i complete the task at hand. it'll be a few wks though... have to get a bakers glass off ebay.  i'll post and bump when the time comes. 
i will be modifying my design. i'm going to leave my lamp intact with reflector and come from the other side of the reflector (that's open) with the glass. that sounds confusing, but i'll think it'll work.

thks again!


----------



## bc.trip (Dec 19, 2008)

anybody know of a way to cut a glass tube cleanly? that'd make finding a tube so much easier. i found this on youtube, let me know what you think.


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 21, 2008)

You can't cut it without special equipment, cant just use a little glass cutter. Odds of breakage either way are better than the odds of making it work.

Do you have a table saw? I think there is a blade for it. Try it a few times.


----------



## bc.trip (Dec 21, 2008)

i actually managed to use a glass cutter to score the closed end of a tube, heat the score with a candle, and then put the tube in cold water. it worked, but i think the tube i got was too short to begin with. it was 9 inches to start and after cutting its 7 3/4".


----------



## Kruzty (Dec 22, 2008)

Great cool tube bro,Thanks Looks like i'll now be shopping in the bakery dept,lol.Always a better mouse trap.Nice job .


----------



## Cap'n Jack (Jun 10, 2010)

visceraeyes said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a 6" glass tube at?


http://www.unitedsilica.com/design/index.html

They use 'em in furnaces. Maybe fond 'em at hvac supplier? Furnace liners is the term to use.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Jul 7, 2010)

topekoms said:


> ebay pyrex bake a round tube thats what i use!!!


tell me your not using that light with that miniblind.


----------

